# Betsy's furry Flash Cartoons



## Feyleaf (Apr 26, 2014)

*Betsy Lee's Flash Animations <3*

*Betsy Lee Flash Animations*
http://betsydraws.com/index.html

*Latest Animations* (as of 4/25/14)
Brom Bones (Pt. 1)
http://youtu.be/A2pEpuEbjB4
Rip an' Vinkle (pt. 2)
http://youtu.be/mGq60HUY1xI

*A few others by her*
http://youtu.be/bA7VM2tqYcM Little Bunny Foo Foo (amazing)
http://youtu.be/cwz7yF_KF2E Tlaloc's Test
http://youtu.be/tzxsYy8OD0M Dandy (short and cute)

I am surprised she doesn't get more recognition. Her animations are full of original characters (based off of mythology from around the globe) delightful music with charming storytelling. Let's not forget their even charmier country accents! Pleeeease just take a look at her latest for a few seconds at least! 

Her animations and vocals started out rough, but she is improving in leaps and bounds! I reccomend all of her stuff! She deserves lots and lots of viewers, lots and lots of donations, and lots and lots of love!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Betsy Lee's Flash Animations <3*

Those are actually pretty awesome, cant believe i ahvent found them before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Betsy Lee's Flash Animations <3*



Harbinger said:


> Those are actually pretty awesome, cant believe i ahvent found them before, thanks for sharing.


 Yes, yes!! Aren't they?? I'm hoping she will get more viewers soon so she can make tons more!! XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Betsy Lee's Flash Animations <3*

OMG, I know these! They are unbelievably good!!


----------



## Jayke (Apr 26, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know what I like better; Miss Kitty's singing, or the frilled lizard girl.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 29, 2014)

So why don't we spread the word about her?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 29, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> So why don't we spread the word about her?



Shit, that's what we should do now!


----------



## Jayke (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm spreading word around my school about her.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 29, 2014)

We should let people on the fourms know.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 29, 2014)

I linked her site to my mom's Facebook.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 29, 2014)

We need to keep this thread alive so more people can view it.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone know when she updates the videos?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 30, 2014)

Mom wrote back saying she shared the link to Betsy's site.


----------



## Jayke (May 1, 2014)

So she does comics too?


----------

